# What happened to KYT?



## chyyran (Dec 15, 2011)

The last one was Ikki's which was over a month ago.
And it suddenly stopped.

What happened?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 15, 2011)

Vulpes has been running it since T. Dave has been sick. Now Vulpes has been having personal issues lately* so ... I guess its on hold for a while longer. 

*That's what he said in the shoutbox a couple of days ago anyway.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It seemed to me that KYT was losing popularity.
> So I decided to delay it for a while and see just how long it took for somebody to notice and say something about it.
> Answer: 11 days
> 
> Do we want to go ahead and continue it or take a break for a while?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

It began to lose popularity as the DS began to die, due to much of the community losing interest as DS releases and homebrew slowed down. The community has dimmed down some, and we've lost quite a few regulars. Many of these regulars were what really contributed to the KYT's. I think it's going to take until some new hacking breakthrough and the revival of the community, likely through the hacking of the 3DS, until we build up a regular enough community interested in such an aspect to revive it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2011)

...wasn't this topic posted last month?


----------



## xist (Dec 15, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> ...wasn't this topic posted last month?



When GBAtemp's resident Time Lord starts querying question chronology you just know that something is slightly skew-whiff!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2011)

xist said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > ...wasn't this topic posted last month?
> ...


I know, but _seriously_, I remember seeing this word for word, if not close to it, before. I think it was last month.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2011)

We didn't take a break between the seasons, and it seemed (to me, and to a few others) that interest in the activity had waned quite a bit. 
So the break we normally take between the seasons was initiated a bit later than usual.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 15, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


Same thing here.
I'm 100% sure that this was NOT posted today...


----------



## xist (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm still inclined to think the interest in KYT would rise if tempers nominated those to be put under the spotlight rather than volunteering themselves for a slot. Ultimately many of the same faces pop up, and much of the time it's people we're familiar with already being questioned.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I'd vote for a few people.  Though honestly it would be more interesting to read the threads if half the posts weren't a copy-paste list of 50 questions that nobody gives a fuck about.

If we nominate Cyan and ask him about his cooking skills, that's an interesting read.

If pokefan12345 nominates themselves and answers "are you wearing pants?" 10 times in the thread, that's boring.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, there weren't many people that I had any questions for

also it has become a +1 postcount exercise


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 15, 2011)

I was on the list but it never got to me before it stopped, I assumed there was a good reason so shrugged and didn't question it.

I usually read the threads, even if 90% of the questions were copy-pasted from the previous KYT, but never posted any questions myself.


----------



## dice (Dec 19, 2011)

My opinion is that if someone wanted to be interviewed(/harassed with questions) they'd make the first move and apply to be on a KYT.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

I've always wanted to be in KYT but never got chosen for it. I feel as if I should, cuz I joined a couple years ago then just suddenly started contributing a while back kinda out of the blue.

I think we should nominate people to interview, would be so much more interesting if we were able to chose. I SAY WE BRING IT BACK AND START WITH ME. GO!


----------



## Snailface (Dec 19, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Yeah I'd vote for a few people.  Though honestly it would be more interesting to read the threads if half the posts weren't a copy-paste list of 50 questions that nobody gives a fuck about.
> 
> If we nominate Cyan and ask him about his cooking skills, that's an interesting read.
> 
> If pokefan12345 nominates themselves and answers "are you wearing pants?" 10 times in the thread, that's boring.


Good points. I would like to suggest too that there be a reasonable limit to the number of questions per post. Its irritating to read 50 thoughtless and stupid questions and it must be even more irritating to have to answer them , copypasted or not.

If people could only post, say 5 questions at a time, the average quality of the questions would undoubtedly be higher and would make this thread more readable and enjoyable. The 5 question limit would also encourage more frequent posting as some people will be dying to ask more than 5 (and they'll have more time to think of better questions while waiting their turn too).


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> ...wasn't this topic posted last month?



Yes and everyone agreed it should be Kill Your Temps or nothing at all.

KYT was boring...so it stopped happening. Eeeeeasy concept.


----------



## xist (Dec 20, 2011)

dice said:


> My opinion is that if someone wanted to be interviewed(/harassed with questions) they'd make the first move and apply to be on a KYT.



Where's your British reserve and sense of decorum lurking?


----------

